
Microsoft finally made my favorite keyboard and mouse - artsandsci
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/3/7/14840846/microsoft-surface-keyboard-mouse-review
======
abhv
what is the point of the numpad?

~~~
douche
For entering numbers conveniently?

I'm not sure why, if you're going to take up the area for a full keyboard with
all the keys (numpad, ins/del/pgup/pgdn, function keys), you would come up
with yet another non-standard layout, instead of the time-tested IBM M design.

